# Saliva Collection by Buccal Swab



## wrangel2 (Nov 19, 2014)

Does anyone know if there is a CPT code for this and/or if it is reimbursable separately from the actual lab? I work in an Oncology practice where Genetic Counseling services are provided. The NP who performs the counseling will sometimes obtain a patient specimen by buccal swab. Then the specimen is sent out to the lab. This is most often done during a consult or ov. Thank you!


----------



## shruthi (Nov 20, 2014)

wrangel2 said:


> Does anyone know if there is a CPT code for this and/or if it is reimbursable separately from the actual lab? I work in an Oncology practice where Genetic Counseling services are provided. The NP who performs the counseling will sometimes obtain a patient specimen by buccal swab. Then the specimen is sent out to the lab. This is most often done during a consult or ov. Thank you!



If buccal swab is collected for the purpose of bacterial culture then code would be 87070.

Regards,
Shruthi.


----------

